# Digital Airbrushing. - Now thats what i call home made!



## corpseguy (Dec 3, 2007)

ok. so not your usual home made.

i mean the inventor is German, so yeah it looks the business.

News zu Airbrush System, Drucksysteme und Printersystem

all this talk of home made DTG machines.. that about this one?

Check out the videos!!!


----------



## Basikboy (Aug 28, 2007)

What do you think this thing costs?


----------



## corpseguy (Dec 3, 2007)

my first 2 born sons and my soul.

hrm. maybe i can throw my wife in there instead.

i found it over at the CNC forums. the cnc part is the easy part. the thing that gets me is the piece itself. thats one mother of a print head.


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

Wow....things are getting more interesting everyday. Painting right on car hoods. Can you just imagine the possibilities.


----------



## the funk (Aug 8, 2007)

Thanks for posting that. It reminds me of a job I had back in high school where we digitally printed on billboards.


----------



## treadhead (Jul 26, 2006)

Has anybody tried doing an "airbrush" type design using a DTG? I've wondered if it would be possible if you moved the bed away from the printhead more then normal and get that "overspray" effect?? Not sure how that would look but it came back to mind when I saw this thread.


----------



## csquared (Sep 8, 2006)

Thats a good idea John, I'll have to give it a try sometime


----------



## Dirt (Oct 10, 2007)

treadhead said:


> Has anybody tried doing an "airbrush" type design using a DTG? I've wondered if it would be possible if you moved the bed away from the printhead more then normal and get that "overspray" effect?? Not sure how that would look but it came back to mind when I saw this thread.


I just made extensive use of the Photoshop 'outer glow' layer effect to do this. I didn't take any pictures because I didn't think it was anything out of the ordinary. I have had trouble achieving the effect on dark shirts because it is alot tougher to fade the opacity of the white ink than it is to fade the colored ink on a white shirt.


----------



## Misery_Kitty (Mar 6, 2008)

just watched the video... THAT INSANE!! i love it... now.. only to work out the perfect plan to fly to germany pop this equipment in my pocket and fly back to oz... hrmmm


----------



## ironbird (Mar 8, 2008)

Dirt said:


> I just made extensive use of the Photoshop 'outer glow' layer effect to do this. I didn't take any pictures because I didn't think it was anything out of the ordinary. I have had trouble achieving the effect on dark shirts because it is alot tougher to fade the opacity of the white ink than it is to fade the colored ink on a white shirt.


Yeap that is true. spray effects, outerglows and gradients in general don't work so well on dark colors, some even won't work on light color fabric as well. It appears that it all depends on the color combination, and the hight of the print-head, the amount of 'glue' and a number of other factors that I'm too noob to point out...

But anyway this machine looks sweet, and the possibilities are infinite really. As for the head-from-surface height it might have some sensor that 'reads' the distance of the head from the surface and adjusts the head accordingly (since we are talking about pure CNC technology and digital articulation).

Thank you for sharing the link


----------

